# looking for a tent



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

So for a while i've had a tarp and some rope in my bag as shelter but I want to upgrade to a tent. Just wondering what some of you guys have in your bags. Looking for something relatively light weight, 2-3 person and rated for roughly 3 or 4 season. My bug out location is around the northwest so something that can withstand that weather. also price friendly too. around 200-300


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have had pretty good success with lower price tents (like Ozark Trails). I use a good seam sealer on them, upgrade the stakes to twisting steaks, add a lightweight drop tarp and a lightweight camo net. The one I have now sleeps 5 adults (or 1 adult and 6-7 kids crammed together) and all together weighs in at around 11lbs. Total cost was around $90. But note that this is for SHTF short term use while I trek to my BOL only, not intended for long term use.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah you're gonna pay for a tent that can handle long term use. I use a canvas military pup tent with a ground tarp and a larger rain tarp. I actually have two. One is brand new so it's HEAVY but great for cold weather. I have an older well used one that is actually pretty light. Great for summer and I don't have to worry about punctures so much. Hit it with scotch guard a couple times a year and its good to go. Some folks don't like the weight of the canvas but I don't mind. The heavy cold weather one gets split between me and the misses cause its bulky and takes up too much room.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

er6nrider said:


> So for a while i've had a tarp and some rope in my bag as shelter but I want to upgrade to a tent. Just wondering what some of you guys have in your bags. Looking for something relatively light weight, 2-3 person and rated for roughly 3 or 4 season. My bug out location is around the northwest so something that can withstand that weather. also price friendly too. around 200-300


I have been looking for basically the same thing, although my budget is a bit tighter. I did find this one online that I took a chance on.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tex...08,d.eWU&fp=e5dd3a080fb0f0da&biw=1366&bih=643

It should be delivered tomorrow, it will probably be a few days before I can put it up and test it out. When I do, I'll try to remember to post a review.

RJ


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I prefer not to use a tent unless it is very cold. However I am in the southeast so it may stay a bit warmer for longer here than where you are. I like the hammock tarp combo as trees are plentiful in my area so I can always string it up wherever. I do have a small one person tent as backup or cold weather. Alps mountaineering tent is what it says on it. Got it at rei years ago and it has stood the test of time well. Generally I take hammock/tarp/and army bivy sack+snugpack sleeping bag nowadays. Except for the occasional actual cold weather this has proven to be an effective and comfortable four season set up in this area. I really like the tipi's from seekoutside and kifaru but can't justify the expense when I have so many things that work for me already. Tents just are uncomfortable and tend to get all muddy and dirty. Floorless shelters or hammocks are great.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea a buddy of mine does the hammock setup and loves it. Id rather a tent just in case weather gets bad. I figure a tent that way if someone else is with me that doesn't have as much or to store gear.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I have an older Mountain Hardwear Meridian; I like the self-supporting poles, "open" bug net option and window. However the tent does not set flat when un-staked. Some tents do, and my next one will. Staking isn't always needed, and hey, free-standing is part of why I lug the tiny bit more weight of the poles.

I did get the custom "footprint" (us regular people would call it a ground sheet). I think they're a very worthwhile investment for speed, wet ground and durability of the bottom of the tent.

The Eureka Marine Corps/'Special Forces' 2 person tents come up for sale ever so often, and they're within your price range. I've never used one, but I'm single and mainly interested in 1 person tents.

There are a lot of high quality tents on the infamous auction site and in local Craigslist ads. Don't forget Amazon and Cabela's Bargain Cave. It's usually best to shop auction site and Craigslist in the off-season, but there's usually a deal somewhere.

I find the models on sale or within my price range and research REI, Backcountry, Altrec, etc. for reviews. Not brand loyal, but I do prefer lightly used high-end gear. There is a difference.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

We have a big Agnes something or other- found it for 200$ used- tooka big risk but hey- saved like 400$ on it. It's a 3 person tent and is 3 lbs. I will try and remember to set it up and take a pic for you. It's great. Got the footprint and all. Used it in only fair weather though.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

I have a Hennessy hammock and love it. I lucked up and bought it off a friend for 50$. Never taken out the bag!


----------

